# Physical Test - Hudson



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

Anyone aware of what happens if you fail the PAT and the hiring department won't let you take it again? Is there any legal recourse?

Thanks!


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

COsWife said:


> Anyone aware of what happens if you fail the PAT and the hiring department won't let you take it again? Is there any legal recourse?
> 
> Thanks!


And this is the downfall of our society. Typical...


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

Call James Sokolove. Tell him the story. I am sure he will CLEARLY see that the department is at fault because you weren't prepared for the test. I think you can sue the exam proctor as well for something......... Lawyers are creative !


----------



## mikeyd1313 (Jul 30, 2006)

Great Answers :mrgreen:


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

Believe it or not, you do have an oppurtunity to take it over ONCE and ONCE only after failing. Anything after that the Chief of Department needs to sign a waiver. That is only per card that you recieve. Every card equals another chance.


----------



## SUOKKO (Nov 30, 2006)

The PAT is really not that difficult...if you can't pass it...you really might want to consider finding a new career. I know I don't want the guy with the waiver backing me up!


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

escpecially since they made it easier, what sick joke!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2006)

Gee, I'm so glad I came here to ask a question. I appreciate all of your responses @@.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

If you make a big enough stink, and threaten them with a lawsuit, I believe they'll install an elevator for you at the wall.

Don't hold me to this, it may only be a rumor.
(Some guys think it may actually be an escalator.)


----------



## T4567 (Jan 26, 2003)

we had 2 females fail the test. they were allowed to re-take the test, but still failed. they were let go after that.


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

_If a civil service PD is sending you to take the PAT test and fail it, it's up to the Chief's discretion to let you take it one more time, doesn't have to. If you do take it a second time and fail it again, you will be removed from the civil service list._
_If a non-civil service PD is sending you, you may take the test as many times as you want, pending that the Chief lets you._


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2006)

COsWife said:


> Anyone aware of what happens if you fail the PAT and the hiring department won't let you take it again? Is there any legal recourse?
> 
> Thanks!


8/10 for getting people to actually respond to you.


----------

